# Cavs vs. Hornets (2/23/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>*New Orleans (30-25) at Cleveland (22-34)*
4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET 








vs.









*Preview*</center>

Cleveland has won 2 very big games againt San Antonio and New York, in what happens to be a very tough part of the Cavaliers schedule. The bright side is that the Cavs return for a home game but the bad news is it will be a tough game against the Hornets. This time around, New Orleans will have Mashburn in the line up, who was not present when the Hornets beat the Cavaliers earlier this season. The Hornets present a totally different look and match up than what New York did. For starters, I doubt the Cavaliers will control the boards and paint as easily against New Orleans as last game out.

<center>









Mashburn may be hard to contain, but will streak shooter B-Diddy be on or off tonight?</center> 

<center>*--------------------*

Projected starters:






































Key Reserves:






















</center>


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I think Ira Newble is starting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You're probably right. I'll edit the line up once the game starts.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

not lookin good for the cavs so far... 47-22 and mash/davis are shooting 12-14 so far combined.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Halftime*

_Cavs_ - 45

James: 13 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists
Boozer: 9 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist

Hornets - 59

Davis: 18 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists
Mashburn: 16 points, 3 rebounds

----

It's safe to say the Baron arrived tonight. The Cavaliers are down and what is scary is how poorly they usually play in the 3rd quarters of game. The lead could actually balloon back to the 20 point margin and even expand. But not all is bad. This won't make sense logically, but it's true in terms of Cavaliers' games. If the Cavs were the ones with the huge lead, I might be even more uneasy (think about the New York game). I expect the Cavs to play better (because they play better coming from behind). Silas is probably screaming at the team about the rebounding edge the Hornets have thus far.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

LeBron also has two blocks at halftime...

Looks like the Cavs were making a good run to get back into it at the end of the half. Hard to say if they'll be able to continue it.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Both Z and Boozer have three fouls at the half. This is the first time I've seen Kapono at the NBA level. I didn't recognize him without the headband!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*End of 3rd*

_Cavs_ - 73
Hornets - 77

Keep fighting, Cleveland, keep fighting. This game is getting tough and physical. Whoever wants it the most will win. Since this game feels like a playoff game, I hope the Cavs can win this one. It would be as big a win as the one versus San Antonio.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Jason Kapono is... HOT-HOT-HOT!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Jason Kapono is... HOT-HOT-HOT!


He's 5-5 from the three point line. Nothing but net!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

This is a new career high in points for Kapono... or, as I tend to call him by habit, Kaponovich. Ever since he made that Kaponovich comment back at the draft, it just stuck.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Wonderful balanced scoring by the Cavaliers... three players with 19 and two with 14.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Unbelievable game. Cavs come from 25 down to win. Kapono is the star of the game although everybody played well after the 1st quarter.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Down 25!!!

Get the W.

That's what im talking about.

Philly lost!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boxscore

_Cavs_ - 104

Boozer: 24 points, 9 rebounds, 1 assist
James: 21 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists

Hornets - 100

Davis: 34 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists
Mashburn: 23 points, 8 rebounds, 1 assist

----

I rank this win right up there with the San Antonio victory. This Cleveland team is growing up. After being down at one point in the game by 25 points, they easily could have packed things in and given up. But they cut the lead to 14 points, then 4 points and finally took the lead. If that wasn't gutsy, then I don't know what guts are. Jason Kapono was awesome in chipping in 19 points, for a new career high. Cleveland sure needed somebody else to step up and he did. And I think tonight might have been LeBron James' best effort yet. 5 blocks??! You have to be kidding me. Plus he had 2 steals too. Great defense. 

Go Cleveland!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

LOL at people calling the Cavs a losing team. When this season is over the Cavs will be in the playoffs and the Nuggets will not be. Then people who tried to argue that Melo is more important to his team because he is own a playoff team and James is not will have an invalid arguement.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

that is possible. The Cavs are coming on and they appear to be fading a bit in the west. 

I just wish that the Cavs could play them now rather than having both games so early in the season.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ollie has NO court vision.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Anybody noticed Lebron's gradual change of his freethrow shot? AT the beginning of the year when he shot poorly I always said he never looked at the basket long enough, soon after that he started looking a little longer. Ever since the all star break along with taking better shots has completely changed his freethrow attempt by taking a very long look at the basket and since then has shot extremely good from the line(6 for 6 tonight).


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Anybody noticed Lebron's gradual change of his freethrow shot? AT the beginning of the year when he shot poorly I always said he never looked at the basket long enough, soon after that he started looking a little longer. Ever since the all star break along with taking better shots has completely changed his freethrow attempt by taking a very long look at the basket and since then has shot extremely good from the line(6 for 6 tonight).


Yeah, I remember too. He would always seem to rush his FTs. I guess he went and watched some tape of Karl Malone shooting FTs and learned that if you wait a half hour and get comfertable for each shot that you have a better chance of converting.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

And to think.....

one bounce of a ping-pong ball


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

You are right, I rememer him shooting FTs more casually earlier in the season... although he developed a nice looking, high-arching stroke pretty early. But 6-6 tonight is a great sign of his work ethic.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Anybody noticed Lebron's gradual change of his freethrow shot? AT the beginning of the year when he shot poorly I always said he never looked at the basket long enough, soon after that he started looking a little longer. Ever since the all star break along with taking better shots has completely changed his freethrow attempt by taking a very long look at the basket and since then has shot extremely good from the line(6 for 6 tonight).


After his first game I was afraid that he'd be Dennis Rodman at the free throw line. I was so glad to see that he worked the apathy out of his free throw routine because I think he can be an 85% shooter someday. He has really nice form and gets good rotation on the ball. It was a flaw that I wasn't sure could be corrected, but he did it in a matter of a a few months.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> 
> After his first game I was afraid that he'd be Dennis Rodman at the free throw line. I was so glad to see that he worked the apathy out of his free throw routine because I think he can be an 85% shooter someday. He has really nice form and gets good rotation on the ball. It was a flaw that I wasn't sure could be corrected, but he did it in a matter of a a few months.


work ethic

LeBron is always the first at the Gund and the last to leave.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> LOL at people calling the Cavs a losing team. When this season is over the Cavs will be in the playoffs and the Nuggets will not be. Then people who tried to argue that Melo is more important to his team because he is own a playoff team and James is not will have an invalid arguement.


This may be true, but I for one don't really care. Carmello is a v. good player, and the Nu-gets have really turned around their team from last year too. Nu-get fans SHOULD be "homers" for their team and Carmello... I don't blame them at all, and you won't see me standing in line to rub it in if they fall short, or if anyone other then Mello gets ROY. Good for them, but it doesn't matter to me if they are in or out. All I care about is if WE make the playoffs, and hopefully get better than the #8 or #7 seed so we don't have to play NJ or Indy in the first round.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> All I care about is if WE make the playoffs, and hopefully get better than the #8 or #7 seed so we don't have to play NJ or Indy in the first round.


Yes. Just making the playoffs would be fine and dandy.

If the Cavaliers make it, they would fair better against Indiana (who played the Pacers competively in the 3 games) than New Jersey (who ran the Cavaliers out of the gym both games).


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

With about 30 seconds left in the game the camera was on the mid-court meeting for the Cavs on the floor. I believe it was E Williams (8 years), Boozer (2nd year), Z (6 years), Ollie (6 years)and LeBron (Rookie). 

Who did all the talking and pointing out of floor placement and spacing ? LeBron


----------



## daytripper (Feb 22, 2004)

I hate these early games....caught the 2nd half when I got home from work last night. 

All I can say is incredible comeback by the Cavs...Way to show some heart! Just looking at the smiles on Boozer, LeBron, and Z at the end told the story.

The Hornets must've been unconscious in the first quarter. The Cavs played some good defense on Magloire and Mashburn in the 2nd half and Kapono was impressive on both ends of the floor....nice win.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The Cavs played did play good defense in the second half. You guys got a good shooter in Kapono. I think people were wary of him because he played at UCLA for four years when he had a chance to come out early. When people talk about the second rounders taken in this draft, he has gone unnoticed. The N.O. commentators said Paul Silas really likes his game and that he could be an important contributor down the road.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

The thing I like about Kapono is that he seems to know that his limitations and his role pretty well. He can't do a whole lot but he knows what he's out there to do. You can see his 4 year college experience; he's pretty composed for a rookie.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> This may be true, but I for one don't really care. Carmello is a v. good player, and the Nu-gets have really turned around their team from last year too. Nu-get fans SHOULD be "homers" for their team and Carmello... I don't blame them at all, and you won't see me standing in line to rub it in if they fall short, or if anyone other then Mello gets ROY. Good for them, but it doesn't matter to me if they are in or out. All I care about is if WE make the playoffs, and hopefully get better than the #8 or #7 seed so we don't have to play NJ or Indy in the first round.



I am not the kind of person to go and rub something in someones faces. I was weary of even bring up this in the Cavs board. But the truth is that not only were Nuggets fans using the fact that the Nuggets were on a early pace to make the playoffs as an arguement as to why Melo was better than James now but also LeBron haters were using it also. When posters like Ballscientest use team success as to why one player is better than the other it is kind of fun to watch their arguement become unvalid as the season progresses.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> The thing I like about Kapono is that he seems to know that his limitations and his role pretty well. He can't do a whole lot but he knows what he's out there to do. You can see his 4 year college experience; he's pretty composed for a rookie.


How much of a better shooter is Peja than Kapono? Does Jason have the room to grow as a player like Peja did considering the type of player Peja was in his rookie season?


----------

